# Mal wieder was neues über Rapidspark und Colt und Anygate



## ladyxy (17 Dezember 2003)

Heute hatte ich einen netten Anruf von der Polizei. 

Die haben jetzt den letztverantwortlichen gefunden. Die Fa. Anygate hat die Nummer weitervermietet an die Fa. Globalised Communical Limited sitz in Großbritanien. Der Administrator von der HP mit Wohnsitz in Deutschland (der mit dem Dialer) wurde mir auch genannt und die Ermittlungen gehen weiter natürlich gegen ihn. 

Die Telekom hat mittlerweile mein 3. Widerspruch bekommen und morgen bekommen die schon wieder ein nettes Fax. Hoffentlich hat das ganze mal ein Ende.

Soviel erstmal wieder für heute   

Ladyxy


----------



## Obstinacy (18 Dezember 2003)

*Wie schön !*

Hallihallo !

Schön mal wieder etwas erfreuliches von dir zu hören.

Wie gehts du denn jetzt weiter vor ?

Bei mir wurde das Geld vom Provider wieder zurückgebucht...

Weiß jetzt nicht mehr weiter im mom.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Wie schön !*



			
				Obstinacy schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir wurde das Geld vom Provider wieder zurückgebucht...



???
Erklär mal...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2003)

@obstinacy,

dann mußt du dir dein Geld wieder zurückholen und nochmals widerspruch einlegen. Notfalls kannst du dem Provider auch die Bankeinzugsermächtigung entziehen. Dann ist vorbei mit Abbuchen.

Ich habe bescheid bekommen, daß die Colt Telecom die Nummer weitervermietet hat an die Anygate. Von Anygate habe ich es schriftlich, daß diese Nummern an die Fa. Globalised Communical Limited sitz in Großbritanien weitervermietet wurde. Aber die Anygate wegen öfteren Beschwerden die Nummer gesperrt hat.  Das Fax bekommt die Telekom mit der Auskunft der Polizei heute nochmals per Fax und dann werde ich weitersehen.

Also heißt es nur weiterkämpfen ich gebe nicht auf, die bekommen nicht daß, wofür ich hart arbeiten gehe und wofür ich mein Kind morgens um viertel vor Sechs aus dem Bett hole :motz: 

Melde dich mal wieder


----------



## technofreak (18 Dezember 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Notfalls kannst du dem Provider auch die Bankeinzugsermächtigung entziehen.
> Dann ist vorbei mit Abbuchen.


So einfach ist das nicht, die allermeisten Banken stellen sich stur und behaupten, daß sei 
von ihrer Seite nicht möglich. 
tf


----------



## Obstinacy (18 Dezember 2003)

*Einzugsermächtigung*

genau wie Technofreak das gesagt hat, geht es mir auch bez. Einzugsermächtigung. 
Die Einzugsermächtigung muß beim Ermächtigen gekündigt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2003)

*dito*

Ich muss ebenfalls 96 € bezahlen. Ich habe bereits Anzeige erstattet.
Allerdings sieht es nicht so aus als ob jemand bei der Polizei einen Schimmer davon hat. Ich habe auch schriftlich bei der Telekom Beschwerde eingelegt. Weder die Telekom noch die Polizei wollte mir sagen wer dahinter steckt. Weiss jemand von euch was genaueres ?


----------



## ladyxy (27 Dezember 2003)

*@rainbow*

wenn du uns auch noch sagst welche Telefonnummer zu welchem Zeitraum und evtl noch welchen Dialer kann man dir vielleicht helfen aber so sind es leider zu wenig fakten um dazu was sagen zu können. 

Eine PN kann man dir leider nur schreiben, wenn du auch angemeldet bist. Also schnell anmelden und dann klappt das bestimmt auch.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2003)

*re*

Hallo,

ich habe mich bereits angemeldet aber leider kommt die E-Mail mit dem Bestätigungscode nicht!

Die Nummer war 0190829932.

Wir können uns ja solange über E-Mail austauschen.
[email protected]

_Tut mir leid, aber das Veröffentlichen von E_Mail Adressen ist grundsätzlich nicht gestattet. 
siehe Nutzungsregeln:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10


		Code:
	

Veröffentlichen von E-Mailadressen
Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt. Dies hat vorwiegend zwei Gründe:
1. Artikel der Art 'Antworten bitte an [email][email protected][/email]' widersprechen dem Geist eines Diskussionsforums grundsätzlich. Wer hier anfragt, soll sich dann auch die Antworten aus dem Forum holen. Nur so ist gewährleistet, dass alle Leser von der Diskussion profitieren.
2. Es ist für die Mods nicht überprüfbar, ob dem Autor des Artikels die Mailadresse auch gehört. Einem Mißbrauch stünde Tür und Tor geöffnet. Aus diesem Grund werden Mailadressen aus Artikeln entfernt.

Was deine  Anmeldung betrifft, hab ich den  Admin informiert, anscheinend hast du 
dich bereits zweimal angemeldet , tf/Moderator_


----------



## Veruschka (29 Dezember 2003)

*Die Nummer war 0190829932.*

@ rainbow 77 (Gast)

Laut Telekom (Kundenniederlassung Saarbrücken) handelt es sich bei der 0190 829 932 um eine Rufnummer, die von der DTAG an die Colt –Telecom vergeben wurde und von der Colt- Telecom  betrieben wird. 

Wie die Deutsche Telekom das Angebot der Colt bewertet, kannst Du hier nachlesen. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=33217#33217

Veruschka


----------



## ladyxy (29 Dezember 2003)

*@veruschka*

@veruschka

wenn du mein Posting oben gelesen hast, kannst du doch sehen, daß nicht die Colt GmbH der Bösewicht ist sondern die, die in England sitzen oder? Siehe textauszug unten

Die Colt Telecom hat die Nummer weitervermietet hat an die Anygate. Von Anygate habe ich es schriftlich, daß diese Nummern an die Fa. Globalised Communical Limited sitz in Großbritanien weitervermietet wurde. Aber die Anygate wegen öfteren Beschwerden die Nummer gesperrt hat.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Mal wieder was neues über Rapidspark und Colt und Anygat*



			
				ladyxy schrieb:
			
		

> Der Administrator von der HP mit Wohnsitz in Deutschland (der mit dem Dialer) wurde mir auch genannt...


Könntest Du etwas genauer werden, ohne persönliche Daten zu nennen?
Nachdem Du bereits weist, gegen wen sich die Ermittlungen aufgrund Deiner Anzeige richten, könntest Du ja nun auch den zivilen Klageweg beschreiben - Forderungsverzicht, ggf. Schadenersatzanspruch.
*@Counselor o. a*., wie ist das eigentlich mit einer Nebenklage im Strafverfahren, wenn man meint, einen Täter zu kennen?


----------



## ladyxy (29 Dezember 2003)

Hallo Anna,

die Polizei hat genau den gleichen knaben ermittelt wie ich ihn auch schon genannt habe. Aber es geht jetzt auch noch in die Jena Richtung also muß ich abwarten, was die Polizei dort noch ermittelt.

Aber sobald ich wieder etwas genaueres weiß melde ich mich wieder


----------



## Veruschka (29 Dezember 2003)

*Wer sind die Bösewichter?*

@ ladyxy,

Und wer will für diese Verbindung zu 0190 829923 ein Entgelt kassieren? 

Wer hat Dir  deinen Anschluss gesperrt? Warum?  

Für die „Bösewichter“ betreibt die  DTAG   das Inkasso  und behält einen „kleinen Anteil“ für sich ein. 
Und die Colt? 
Und die Anygate?
Und der Engländer? Erhält er den Rest oder muss er auch noch jemanden auszahlen? Ist der überhaupt  ein Engländer? 

Ansprechspartner von rainbow 77 ist die DTAG und nicht irgenein Betrüger den man sowie so nicht ermitteln wird und der sich mit Sicherheit auch nicht bei rainbow 77 melden wird :lol:

Veruschka


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2003)

ladyxy schrieb:
			
		

> ...in die Jena Richtung also muß ich abwarten, was die Polizei dort noch ermittelt.


...na da bin ich ja als bekennender Thüringer besonders gespannt...   
Nix für ungut, Kollegen!


----------



## Veruschka (30 Dezember 2003)

*Nix für ungut........*

@ anna und Kollegen,

wie hätte die Arbeit der letzen Monate ausgesehen, wenn die Teilnehmernetzbetreiber auf das   Inkasso der betrügerischen Einwahlen verzichtet hätten?  

Durch das Inkasso der Teilnehmernetzbetreiber wird doch der Betrug mit den Autodialern erst möglich. Beihilfe?

Veruschka


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Nix für ungut........*



			
				Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> @ anna und Kollegen,
> 
> wie hätte die Arbeit der letzen Monate ausgesehen, wenn die Teilnehmernetzbetreiber auf das   Inkasso der betrügerischen Einwahlen verzichtet hätten?
> 
> ...




Geldwäsche !!!!


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Nix für ungut........*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Veruschka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woher nimmst Du eigentlich die Sicherheit, dass ein Gericht deiner Rechtsauffassung bezüglich der Geldwäsche folgen würde? Soweit mir bekannt ist, gibt es bis jetzt kein Urteil über diesen Sachverhalt, der ja durchaus nicht unschlüssig ist. Aber wie gesagt: es gibt bis jetzt kein Urteil zu diesem Sachverhalt."


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Nix für ungut........*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Woher nimmst Du eigentlich die Sicherheit, dass ein Gericht deiner Rechtsauffassung bezüglich der Geldwäsche folgen würde? Soweit mir bekannt ist, gibt es bis jetzt kein Urteil über diesen Sachverhalt, der ja durchaus nicht unschlüssig ist. Aber wie gesagt: es gibt bis jetzt kein Urteil zu diesem Sachverhalt.



Dafür gibt es mehrere Gründe:

1. juristischer Sachverstand,
2. Kenntnis der Genese des § 261 StGB
3. kritische Diskussionen mit Kollegen

Es ist richtig, dass es bislang noch keine Urteile wegen Geldwäsche gibt. Gegenfrage: Gibt es bislang Verurteilungen wegen Betrugs mittels Dialer?
Bislang nach meiner Kenntnis auch noch nicht, wohl aber Ermittlungsverfahren mit U-Haft für einen Verdächtigen. Wenn es dort zu einer Verurteilung wegen Betrug kommt, kommt es auch zu Verfahren wegen Geldwäsche. Denn einige der in diesem Komplex Beteiligten waren zu dämlich, um auf meine frühen Hinweise auf § 261 StGB zu hören. Damit ist ihnen der § 261 Abs. 9 StGB verbaut und leichtfertig war es dann alle mal. Schnapp sagte die Falle trocken zur Maus, die es nicht mehr hörte, weil sie schon erschlagen war.

Noch eins, ich bin auch Rechtshistoriker, ich habe Geduld.


----------

